
ISA Super VGA Card Project - peter_d_sherman
http://www.malinov.com/Home/sergeys-projects/isa-supervga
======
gaspoweredcat
Nice. I always feel so old when i mention ISA cards and no one remembers them.
like pretty much everyone in that era i had a soundblaster 16 and my first
network card, a 10Base T card that used good old Co-Ax, T Pieces and
Terminators. Those were the days!

